
Elections were rigged in Vitebsk, Belarus - olau
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_PEv2SO2yU
======
olau
Sorry, a filter ate "How elections were rigged". It's audio + English
transcript of the head of an election commission falsifying the results in
Vitebsk (population ~366k according to Wikipedia) a few days ago.

Thought it was an interesting case of how these things happen.

